# Visa processing time at DIAC Adelaide



## MAS1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello All,

I lodged my visa application at the DIAC Adelaide office three weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet. I assume that I will be contacted once a CO is assigned to my case. When I asked how long before my application will be reviewed, I got the standard answer of up to 5 months!

Has anyone lodged a visa application through the DIAC Adelaide office? How long did it take to get assigned to a CO? How long was the processing time?

Thanks in advance, MAS1


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

MAS1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application at the DIAC Adelaide office three weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet. I assume that I will be contacted once a CO is assigned to my case. When I asked how long before my application will be reviewed, I got the standard answer of up to 5 months!
> 
> ...


What visa did you apply for?


----------



## MAS1 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Subclass 820/801*



matjones said:


> What visa did you apply for?


I applied for the spouse visa 820/801 which will eventually give me PR status.

Here is my timeline to date:

16 April - Received visa grant from Aus embassy in US
21 May - Entered Aus on subclass 300 visa
3 June - Received my Aus TFN number
18 June - Married an Aus citizen 
21 July - Lodged 820/801 visa application
29 July - Received Medicare card
16 August - Start new job! 

I'm getting settled in but I hate having this current visa application pending. I just wish it was behind me already...

Thanks, MAS1


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Since you applied on Jul 21 this visa can take 4-6 months so getting it by next Monday while possible is unlikely. I've heard 6 weeks processing and 2 month timelines as well. but it's been about 3 weeks so far.



MAS1 said:


> I applied for the spouse visa 820/801 which will eventually give me PR status.
> 
> Here is my timeline to date:
> 
> ...


----------



## MAS1 (Mar 9, 2010)

amaslam said:


> Since you applied on Jul 21 this visa can take 4-6 months so getting it by next Monday while possible is unlikely. I've heard 6 weeks processing and 2 month timelines as well. but it's been about 3 weeks so far.


I understand that it can take anywhere from 1 month to 6 months to process my application for a PR visa but I was hoping to get a more accurate time estimate from someone who has recently completed the visa application process. 

I did get a job though and my start day is Monday, 16 August. I went by the Australian Office of Taxation a couple days ago to sort out my tax status. Even though the TFN document that was sent to me states "non-resident" I was told to claim resident status for taxation purposes. This is significant since I can now claim the resident tax exemption on the first $6000 of income. 

Has anyone completed a visa application through the Adelaide DIAC office? Anyone???

Thanks, MAS


----------



## nickeyetty (Sep 10, 2010)

MAS1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application at the DIAC Adelaide office three weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet. I assume that I will be contacted once a CO is assigned to my case. When I asked how long before my application will be reviewed, I got the standard answer of up to 5 months!
> 
> ...


Hi MAS1,
My husband lodged his visa 820 in Adelaide Office on 13/7/10. I've been ringing DIAC regarding to his application status and they told me it was still being processed and he hasn't been allocated to a Case Officer yet. According to DIAC on the phone, the general waiting time will be 6-8 months and they said it is incorrect that i've been told it took 6-8 weeks to be allocated to a C.O.


----------



## MAS1 (Mar 9, 2010)

nickeyetty said:


> Hi MAS1,
> My husband lodged his visa 820 in Adelaide Office on 13/7/10. I've been ringing DIAC regarding to his application status and they told me it was still being processed and he hasn't been allocated to a Case Officer yet. According to DIAC on the phone, the general waiting time will be 6-8 months and they said it is incorrect that i've been told it took 6-8 weeks to be allocated to a C.O.


Hello nickeyetty,

I do have some good news to report. I received my new 820 visa grant on 26/8/10! It was sort of strange because the first contact I had with my case officer was the notification that my visa application had been approved. I was very careful about preparing my application but I was expecting to hear that additional documentation would be required. I must say that it was quite a pleasant surprise to have my 820 visa application approved as submitted. 

Good luck with your application.

MAS1


----------



## nickeyetty (Sep 10, 2010)

MAS1 said:


> Hello nickeyetty,
> 
> I do have some good news to report. I received my new 820 visa grant on 26/8/10! It was sort of strange because the first contact I had with my case officer was the notification that my visa application had been approved. I was very careful about preparing my application but I was expecting to hear that additional documentation would be required. I must say that it was quite a pleasant surprise to have my 820 visa application approved as submitted.
> 
> ...


Hi MAS!,

Thanks for your updates and congratulations!!!!!!!!

It took less than a month to be processed, really quick. 

Hopefully my husband's application can be approved shortly.

Best Wishes

Niki


----------

